# what color will I get?



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

If black is blue spread then if I mate a black cock with an ash red hen will I still get all ashred cocks and blue hens or will there be a different outcome?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*In this mating you have what is called s sex link mating. The red color of the hen is domanent over blue/black and brown. You must understand that the hen carrys only 1 color gene and that is the color you see is, on the other hand the cock carries 2 color genes.The color you see and a second color that you don't see. Rember this each parent pass one color gene to the young cock bird while the young hen gets her color gene ONLY from the cock. So in this mating the young cock will be red and will be carring a second colorThe hen will be BLACK OR BLUE.* GEORGE


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The result of the mating would depend on whether the cock bird is homozygous or heterozygous for spread or not (if one of the cocks parents were barred/check, it definitely is heterozygous for the spread factor). I will assume it is heterozygous and at the end eplain the result if the bird is homozygous.

Firstly, the colour series: blue cock x ash-red hen
100% Ash-red cocks split for blue
100% Blue hens

Secondly, the spread factor: Heterozygous spread x wild-type
50% Spread
50% Wild-type (bar, check etc)

Putting these two factors together we have:
50% Spread Ash cocks
50% Barred/Checked Ash red cocks
50% Spread blue hens (Black)
50% Barred/Checked hens

Now if the cock bird is homozygous for spread, ALL the offspring would be spread and none would show bar/checker pattern.

These types of calculations are easy using punnet squares, take a look at some classical genetics websites, and soon you will be able to figure problems like these out yourself.

I hope the above was of some help.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------

